# Finally the story of my 3 budgies...



## SPBudgie

*OK - so it's taken me almost 7 years to get to posting some pictures of my flock! Back then I had a better camera, and my birds were very young, so I could get closer to them. Now, as I never tamed them, (not wanting to get too attached), it's hard to get a good picture. Anyway, here goes...

I picked out these 2 at a Petco - I named them Budgie Boy and Butter Bean:



They were the best of friends













Where one would go



the other would follow



They lived happily together for several months.

Then something bad happened - One day I clipped Butter Bean's nails too short, and hurt her. She immediately became so afraid of me, that every time I came near the birds, she would savagely attack Budgie boy, and make him scream. It was awful. I feared she might really injure the little guy, and I didn't know how to deal with her, as I felt so nervous and guilty; so I gave her to my good friend, Joyce, a fantastic bird person.

Budgie Boy was desolate.





Although he had been attacked and hurt by her, he still adored Butter Bean, and mourned and pined for her, day after day. I could not console him - he wanted a Bird friend.

So I went and got Baby Bluebie.

Budgie Boy was beside himself with joy - he ran Right over to Bluebie, put his foot on him, and claimed him as his Best Friend Forever.







Happy months went by...

Meanwhile, Butter Bean was Thriving at Joyce's house. She had become super tame, had the run of the house, and socialized with every family member, including little Cameron, here













But Joyce thought Butter Bean should have a life with other birds - so she gave her back to me, to see if she would get along with my 2 boys now.

Bingo! Roaring success!!!!! Butter Bean had grown into the attractive, desirable Golden Princess, and the boys were absolutely smitten. For her part, she went right into season, although she never laid an egg, (thank God). After that first time, The Princess has never gone back into season again for over 6 years, earning her the title of The Virgin Queen.

This ménage à trois has worked out famously, for the most part - My boys are still BFFs, and The Princess gives each of them special attention separately. It's extremely rare for them to fight amongst each other...









As it happens, I have, of course, gotten Way too attached, in Spite of my intentions - oh well, how could I NOT?!?!!!

Thanks for reading!*


----------



## Jonah

Dear sister what a beautiful little flock, and your pictures and story line are absolutely wonderful. Thank you for sharing this with us, you just brightened an evening that wasn't going as well as it could have....:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ollie!

I'm THRILLED that you've finally decided to share the wonderful story of BudgieBoy, Bluebie and Princess Beatrix! :hug:

They are all adorable and just as cute as can be.
The pictures are wonderful and I enjoyed your post more than I can say.

Thank you!*


----------



## jrook

I loved your story and the photos are awesome.. May I add that all 3 of your budgies are extremely attractive? "the virgin queen"..... I really did chuckle out loud on that one!


----------



## StarlingWings

What a heartwarming story, Ollie  

I loved hearing all about how your little flock came to be, and the pictures were beautiful. 

So happy to hear they are all well and reunited 

Thank you for sharing this, it made me smile :hug:


----------



## JensBudgies

What a wonderful story! Thank you so much for sharing. Made my day! 

I am so glad Butter Bean and Budgie Boy were reunited!!!


----------



## Budget baby

OH Ollie I am so glad you did share your budgie's story with us all, I truly had a smile and a tear from the lovely heart warming love and care that is obviously put into your flocks welfare and happiness.
They are beautiful budgies all three of them and the happy ending is always a winner. We are all guilty of being too attached to our babies, but deep down we all wouldn't have it any other way I am sure. Thankyou for sharing these lovely pictures we will be waiting for the next instalment hoping it won't be quite as long for the first hoto::clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ollie this is a wonderful story. I am so glad and happy that you have now shared your photos of Bluebie and Princess Beatrix! 
Your budgies are so adorable.. You have told me about your budgies on Skype a while ago and now I feel I like I know them.. I'm sure Indi would love to be friends with Princess Beatrix and Bluebie well Indi would be friends with every budgie... Lovely happy story..Thank you for sharing your photos with us...


----------



## jellyblue

What a wonderful story, Ollie. With a happy ending. Butter Bean, Budgie Boy and Bluebie are adorable and such good friends. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## aluz

Thanks for sharing this story and the photos, Ollie! 
I'm glad you got your Butter Bean back and that there is happiness and harmony on your beautiful flock of 3.


----------



## Figtoria

That was a great story!! Thanks for sharing! 

I love all the great "outside of cage" play areas you have for them!!

I have to get to work on that!


----------



## SueMK

Love this story and your gorgeous budgies :loveeyes:


----------



## Therm

Perfect story with a happy ending- just what I love to hear.
They are all beautiful birds.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Finally*

Thank you Ollie. You and the budgies have put the sunshine in my day.

Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::hug::budge:


----------



## Cody

Beautiful birds and great story with a happy ending!:jumping:


----------



## Birding

What a wonderful story with such a happy ending! Thank you for sharing that with us! The pictures were great, too.


----------



## Nadley

I loved reading your story! How neat that the three of them are together now and happy. I enjoyed the pictures and especially liked seeing your cage and playground set-ups in the background. Looks like your budgies are totally spoiled!


----------



## Jedikeet

TA-DA, photos of your flock that I've been longing for and you've made my day!:clap:

Budgie Boy and Butter Bean was such a cute pair and their photos together 
are just too adorable. The photos of Cameron also brings childhood memories because I also got into birds at around his age.

Thanks for sharing and I now want more, Ollie!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Thank you all for your kind comments! I feel totally encouraged to attempt a sequel one of these days...*


----------



## eduardo

*Ollie!! Your birds are beautiful, and I thoroughly enjoyed the story  I also love their set-up and the view from the window :thumbsup:
Makes me miss having budgies....*


----------



## Superchirp

I love their story! So glad it had a happy ending


----------

